# Lucraft Project in a weekend



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

So i went and got the lucraft from Homestead.  On the way down there the trailer I had built vibrated pretty bad when I would go between 50-65 MPH.  Keep in mind that the first time i towed the trailer after completion was once around the bock by my house.  The second time was from my house to work (about 1/2 hour drive).  The third time I drove with the trailer was from work down to homestead (about 1.5 hours on the turnpike)  Talk about having to have confidence in my work ;D

So I get down there and get the boat on the trailer and then his trailer on top of the boat.  I kinda expected to have an incident on the way so I had brought some tools with me, BUT it turns out I did not need them except for to move the trailer winch farther back.  Title, cash, and I was ready for the long journey back home.  2 Hours later, and with out incident I was home safely :

Here I would like to say that I am not a big guy by any means.  However I figured out a way to get that trailer off the boat BY MY SELF!!!!  Just need to use gravity and leverage to my advantage...No i did not just drop it off the end, it actually went very smoothly.































So that night the first objective was to tear down the bearings and figure out what i needed to fix the trailer up.













The first step is to remove teh dust cap by hitting the downward on the end of it











Then clean up the grease that is in there and you should find this





















Remove the cotter pin












Remove the castle nut












remove the flat washer











Remove the outer bearing










pull the old hub off and you are left with the inner bearing and shaft seal still on the spindle 










pull those off.  Allot of times you have to convince them with a hammer and/or a torch 










You are left with a dirty spindle 










so you want to clean it up with a rag and steel wool












after that I called it a night.  The next day I got new leaf springs and the bearings I needed to do the job and ended up with this




























Also over the coarse of the weekend I managed to get all of these components put on as well











here are a couple of pictures before I started working on the boat its self




























Here is the wife...I think she is thinking "Oh boy another boat project"











I started with something easy, installing new lights.  I ran the wire for the bow light through a piece of PVC and warmed it up in order to bend to the desired shape (you can see it in the picture with my wife is in)

I also fixed a few holes that needed to be glassed.  I did not do a full job and tear into them as I was afraid I would find something I did not have time to deal with.  So for now I just patched over them and plan to have a 1100GPH bilge pump ;D

Here is an old bow light I had laying around along with a patched hole












There was a rough spot on the floor that if kicked would hurt pretty bad... So i ghetto rigged it also and just glassed over it...left to deal with another day










And here is one of two only true holes The other one I did not discover until after this glassing session and need to go back and fix still












So next was to prepare to mount the motor.  I bought another 25 Hp motor that does not run to use the tiller section of but it is an older motor and I did not know for sure if it would work so I prepared for the worse.  First and for most was to create a helm station






































Next to mount the throttle controls I fiberglassed a piece of wood to the inside of the boat.  Before I glassed it in place drilled two holes and then stuck bolts facing towards the inside of the boat through them.  Paint everything and this is what you get...not bad for a weekend project in my books.



















In this picture you can kinda see the "new to me" older motor













So now I need to mount a jack plate and hang the motor.  Throw a battery and my bile pump in the back, along with a gas can, and I am ready to roll.
Oh and i guess it would not hurt to register it as well :-?


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Also I owe matt a BIG thank you on this since that wheel was the single missing link that I needed to complete the project and it was donated by him!!!

Matt thanks a million!! Like I said before, it is the prettiest thing on the boat


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Boy you really got right on it. Nice work! I've seen that look on my wifes face too.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

_*"Oh no you didn't. NO YOU DIDN"T. We need to talk. NOW!"*_

teehee


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

you should see his back yard, even more "prodjects"

Enjoy the trip to the keys, I bet things will change shortly after...


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

The picture really does not tell the story. She was actually happy I got the boat. Previously she said as long as she gets every other one I can have as many boat as I want... So this boat will eventually be pink in color


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Geez you are busy! Thanks for the quick how to! Btw, what's with the boat in the bed of the truck?


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing, SR2, absolutely amazing. And looks like your bride-to-be is a keeper.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> Geez you are busy! Thanks for the quick how to! Btw, what's with the boat in the bed of the truck?



John boat on the way to be sold


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Everybody get out of the way. He has the itch that can't be scratched. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The boat's looking great! Paint that sucker! It'll look as good as new!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Also I owe matt a BIG thank you on this since that wheel was the single missing link that I needed to complete the project and it was donated by him!!!
> 
> Matt thanks a million!!  Like I said before,  it is the prettiest thing on the boat


No problem, There is a form member that helps me out (he knows who he is) and I like to pass that on. you could do the same..Like Capt Jan said this is a "community" not a blog...


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Absolutely!! I have already started a pile of stuff that I plan to give away once I am done. I just want to make sure I dont need any of it in the immediate future before I give it away


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dude that is exactly the boat I have been looking for as a second boat. Do you want to sell it as is?


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> Dude that is exactly the boat I have been looking for as a second boat.  Do you want to sell it as is?



Not at all I just got it thursday and if you look back at the thread that it sold on I say



> well I am planing to take my honeymoon in the keys the first week in December.  I am not positive I will have my crack-noe done by then and need something I can drive out to the camping island and go fishing during the day.  Since it is my honeymoon I just want to make sure that I wont have any problems and have some "great adventure".
> I would be interested in getting this boat from you.  I need to finish my trailer and register it first but then I can drive down and get my new boat!!  Think you could hold on to it for me for a week or two?



Also I plan to have that thing on the water by this weekend ...report to come, for now too much to do


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Well if something should come up or after your honeymoon you want to part with the boat, let me know.


----------



## Captain_Carl (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't wait to risk my life in that thing this weekend!! ;D


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> I can't wait to risk my life in that thing this weekend!!  ;D



Hey Hey hey you made it on here!!!!
cool man I will see you tomorrow night. Hopefully I get all these last minute things done and have the boat with me


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Lets see some pics!!!  Sorry, sugar rush.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

I will post pics when it is done. I have been so rushed I have not really taken that many along the way....sorry guys


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

So My goal when I started out on this project was to get the boat ready for use by the next weekend.  I got it Thursday night, then rigged it and fixed small holes over the next week.  It was exactly one week latter on Thursday night that I went for the first ride, in a canal.  When I got home I painted the last little section that needed to be done.  The next morning, with still tacky paint and a bilge pump being held down by WET 5200 I left for captiva Island.  Made it there with out instance and enjoyed a nice refreshing weekend.  Pictures and storry to come but for now here are the other few pictures I took during the build.  I literally made every minute count on this project and got it done just in the neck of time.

These pictures are mainly of the jack plate but you can see the nice new blue inside
























































A reminder of what I started with












Some more pictures to come...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I like the new inside color alot, But did I miss some thing?
Where did the JP come from?


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Bought it and the old 25 for $125 off a buddy on the other coast...essential to get that 20 inch shaft to fit


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

man that thing's looking nice!!! paint the bottom white! lol it'll be good to go!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks real nice! When you have a minute you can come by and finish my project, then swing by Deerflys and wrap his up. I can't believe how much you got done in such a short time. Ah, to be young again.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Bought it and the old 25 for $125 off a buddy on the other coast...


$125!?! That's a damn good buddy if I've ever heard of one!


----------



## Captain_Carl (Sep 24, 2008)

That Lucraft is a blast!!! We had four heads with gear, wind and rain, and still rode out!!! Good work J, that thing was clutch this weekend!!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Is this a flat bottom boat like a stumpknocker? If so, how is the ride?


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

sorry for the ong delayed reply.  I have yet to get teh boat to ride properly with only me in it.  I have been testing it in the canal by my house and when I get up top speed the boat porpoises horiably.  I have tried every combination of motor height and tilt angle that I can and the problem still exist.  My plan is to install a dolphin and see how much it helps.  Other than that I need to re-rig the boat with the battery in the front instead on in the back by the motor... I think that will help some.

Other than that I find that the boat is very un responsive when trying to dock it.  It takes for ever after the motor has been cut for the boat to respond and then when it does it comes around really hard.  Completely different than the center counsels that I am use to driving.  Oh well I am sure with some more testing and tuning I will dial it in sooner than latter.

But it works good enough to get me on the water which is what I REALLY need at this point. Heck I wont even bring a fishing pole with me and still just enjoy the ride....must be getting old I never use to do that, I thought it was such a waste of time :-[


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> That Lucraft is a blast!!! We had four heads with gear, wind and rain, and still rode out!!! Good work J, that thing was clutch this weekend!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> according to snooknreds2:
> It works good enough to get me on the water which is what I
> REALLY need at this point.  Heck I wont even bring a fishing pole
> with me and still just enjoy the ride....must be getting old I never
> use to do that, I thought it was such a waste of time


Be careful...Keep talking like that and you'll end up spending
all your time building and modifying boats, instead of using them.
And then spend the rest of the time making comments on the forum...
Hmmm, who do I know that does things like that?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Install a dolphin to stop porpoising? There are some things in this world that just don't seem to make sense.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Posted by: Un-shore
> Install a dolphin to stop porpoising? There are some things in this world that just don't seem to make sense.



It does if he's try to hold the bow down.
Put a bollard in the bow, that'll stop the porpoising.

US Military Dictionary: dolphin 
n. 1. a bollard, pile, or buoy for mooring.

2. a structure for protecting the pier of a bridge or other structure from collision with ships.

                    ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Quick question, I'm always reading on here about "porpoises". I tried Google'n it, but it says it's a relative to a dolphin and whale.....lol


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Lucraft Project in a weekend ADVICE PLEASE*

So I went to the keys to shoot a wedding (photos not with guns) and took the lucraft down with me.  My fiance and I went out for a cruse on Friday night when we got there and then went fishing on sat morning before the wedding.  While tied up next to a bridge catching a few smaller snapper I swear I could hear fiberglass crack every once in a while.  Told her about it and she stopped to listen.  Sure enough she could hear it also.  Not sure what to make of it and knowing we can not be late to the wedding we head back to the boat ramp.  

On sunday we went fishing again.  We started with a little mangrove channell that had water rushing through it.   Seamed like perfect conditions but all we seamed to catch was some smaller mangrove snapper, one juvenile Goliath grouper and a mystery fish that got away.  More about spending time with her showing her how to tie knots and what not than it was about fishing.  

We then went to another bridge and saw TONS of mangroves on our chum bag but only weer able to catch a few.  We put live pin fish, gulp baits, dead shrimp (did not have any live ones left) and they just looked at them.  Occasionally we were able to fool one or two and bring them up for a catch and release.  

All around good times on the boat and already got the sticnk off of her!!!

*BUT I am worried about the boat it self.  I dont know what it is like under there.  I can tell the floor is wet, along with the front casting deck.  I also know there are several gouges in the gel coat and glass on the out side that most lickly have leakage into the boat.  I am pretty sure that there is alot of wet and rotting wood in there, I just dont know how bad it is.  I kinda want to try and make a little test cut but dont want to open a can of worms that I dont have time to deal with.  Our honeymoon is the first week of December and I would be afraid that I could not get the boat back together before then.  Our whole plan is to go camping on an island....well with out a finished boat I dont have any honeymoon plans any more.  On the other hand, if my boat breaks in half and sinks on the way to, or from the island, or while out fishing, that would not make a very nice honeymoon.... a memorable one yes, but not a very nice one*


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

I have enjoyed reading about your project, as it is extremely similar to what I am building. I "obtained" my project boat from a guy who had numerous boats sitting around loaded with trash, debris, shattered glass, etc. I saw my hull sitting in a field on it's keel and fell in love with the lines of the hull. I contacted the owner who said he was taking all four of the hulls filled with debris to the local landfill to dump them. I asked if I could have or pay for this particular hull and he agreed. Anyhow, I cleaned out the hull, loaded it onto a flat-bed trailer and towed it home. When I got home, I began removing the glassed-in seats, bulkheads and deck. While moving the hull around my yard, I realized how heavy it was for just a hull with no deck. I drilled into the floor and realized all of the balsa had become water soaked due to a crack in the keel. So, I cut out the subfloor and cut all of the soaked spongy balsa out of the boat. I also cut out the transom to replace the wood. Now I am in the process of patching the holes in the keel from the inside. Anyhow, your probably asking.... "How does this relate to my project?" I am just sharing my experience and hoping your hull is not in the same shape. I would do some "exploratory" drilling to make sure you dont have any rot. Check the transom as well. Just remember any holes you drill now will have to be filled later. As far as the way your boat is handling, it seems as though there is a lot of weight at or near your transom. Try moving some items forward to see if that helps with handling. Moving some of the weight forward may or may not reduce the amount of porpoising while up and running. Just my .02. As far as the fiberglass "cracking" sound goes..... um..... that would make me a little nervous! Either way, keep us posted as to what you do and what you find. Thank you and good luck!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Ditto what backlash said about water intrusion. you might have a plywood floor that was for strength that is now rotton. I had a skiff that water got into the floor and the wood expanded and cracked the decking.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

On my skiff, the thru-fitting for the livewell overflow was leaking water in. Lets just say my floor has rotted out. I once was pinned up against a piling with lots of current and I heard plenty of cracking sounds....lol


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Jason,  dont worry about a skiff for your honey moon!   If you think your ride will not get it done then you can take mine.   I am fishing the NV most weekends now anyway.  Here is a pic of your honey moon ride.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Capt David it was nice to talk to you on the phone the other day!! 

I really do not know what to say to your offer.... I truly appreciate the kindness, but I would feel horrible if something were to happen to the boat while in my possession. That is one sweet looking boat and I would hate to do anything to change its appearance. There is just too much that can go wrong with a boat that you don't know the ins and outs of. I would love to see the boat in person and maybe go fish with you some time once my life becomes less hectic, but for now I have to respectively decline your offer, as generous as it is. Thank you very much for your offer and I truly am sad to pass it up. We will have to meet up one day and fish from the skiff so I can get to know it


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> I have yet to get the boat to ride properly with only me in it.  I have been testing it in the canal by my house and when I get up top speed the boat porpoises horiably.  I have tried every combination of motor height and tilt angle that I can and the problem still exist.  My plan is to install a dolphin and see how much it helps.


Reading up on some old posts, just saw this.

I told you about hte Lucraft my uncle has? He had to install small fixed tabs to keep it from porposing. The hull should have been built with a small hook in it to prevent that, but wasn't. A Doel-fin may help too, might also take some of the slide out of it. 

Every boat I've ever had made cracking noises when in the water. Does it sound like major cracking or just a faint, almost like a whisper type of craking sound? If you have to stop and listen for it, it's probably not a big deal. i have no idea what causes it.

Looks good though!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Yea it is a faint cracking. I thought I was hearing things and actually bent down and put my ear next to the floor to listen. It was not like a major ripping of glass. just sounded like small stresses being released. I figure put another 1100 GPH bilge pump and dont venture too far. I need to fix it before the summer thought so I can try to go off shore for dolphin ;D I might go fixed tabs once I rebuild it (if I ever get around to it )


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Yea it is a faint cracking.  I thought I was hearing things and actually bent down and put my ear next to the floor to listen.  It was not like a major ripping of glass.  just sounded like small stresses being released.  I figure put another 1100 GPH bilge pump and dont venture too far.  I need to fix it before the summer thought so I can try to go off shore for dolphin ;D  I might go fixed tabs once I rebuild it (if I ever get around to it )


This boat must be doing great! I haven't seen any updates on the canoe, so this must be doing just fine.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

uuggghhhhh....uummmm yeaaaa.....

Actually I have not been out on it since my trip to the keys. Nor have I worked on the crack noe much... I just have been too busy. 

I did actually finish the glass work to seal the transom, and then I put it into my pool. I took some pictures but have not even had the time to upload off the camera, let alone post them. 

I leave on sat. for my honeymoon and will let you guys know if it sank or floated 

Before I leave for the trip I will try to put up the crack-noe pictures so I can hear how I have not done enough on the project. It is funny I came to realize that my hard core drive to get the crack-noe done came from the desire to just have a working boat. Now that I have the lucraft my drive has gone down considerable. then on top of that my free time is non-existent now so I have not gotten any thing done on it lately. 

I was thinking of rewiring the lucraft before I go on my trtip but at this rate I will be luky just to patch the hole I found on the bottom of the keel before I leave


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't stress brother, just enjoy your honeymoon, and congrats! That boat's been around for a long time before you got it, and it'll be around for a long time still, no need to rush it.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Yea that is kinda how I feel about it.  The boat has been around for a long time, and although that means alot of wear and tear it also means many years of proving its strength and durability.  If something bad where to happen I think it would be limited to an isolated crack somewhere...nothing that 2200 GPH's of bilge pumps can not handle to get me back home.....

Thank you though... even though I feel that way it is nice to know I am not the only one that thinks like that


----------



## Captain_Carl (Sep 24, 2008)

Where the heck are the new posts on the cracknoe?? Get on it J!!!


----------

